

Graphics library that renders ASCII art  (2001) - vog
http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/aalib/

======
vog
Those guys also created an ingenious ASCII art demo:

<http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/bb/>

(If you're using Debian, just install the "bb" package.)

